# Pipe Adapter



## Maxx62 (Dec 31, 2013)

I'm looking for a pipe adapter that will go from 3/4 NPT to 3/4 hose thread, similar to the adapter shown in below picture. 

I have people using my water to wash their cars, and other nonsense, when I'm not at home, and I would like to replace my two existing hose bibs with lockable 3/4 ball valves (which I already have) but I need a way to attach the garden hose to the new ball valves.

Has anyone seen this item for sell here in PI?

View attachment hose_pipe.bmp


----------



## M.C.A. (Feb 24, 2013)

Couldn't you have one made at a machine shop?


----------



## fmartin_gila (May 15, 2011)

I bought an adaptor like that at Ace Hardware in the states a few years ago. Don't know if you might have the same luck over here though.

Fred


----------



## Maxx62 (Dec 31, 2013)

Looks like I may have to get someone in the US to send me one. I'm really surprised that they don't have them over here. Back in the US we use those types of fittings in drip irrigation, so they are for sale all over the place.


----------



## Maxx62 (Dec 31, 2013)

mcalleyboy said:


> Couldn't you have one made at a machine shop?


I might give that a try if I can't find it by any other means. I asked a local plumber where I could find the adapter, and he told me that I didn't need one, and that I could just thread the hose directly onto a 3/4 male pipe. I gave him an old hose end and threaded nipple and asked him to show me how it's done. After about ten minutes he managed to get the hose cross threaded onto the pipe, but it wasn't at all tight, and it would have leaked like a sieve if you tried to use it for a water tight connection. Well, it was entertaining anyway.


----------



## Tukaram (Dec 18, 2014)

The biggest problem with trying to find one is that no one - and I mean no one - working at any hardware store here will any idea what you are talking about. We used them in air conditioning repair in the US, but good luck finding it here. 

I would think they would be available... just on your own trying to find it...

I told uncle I was going to get a fitting like that to hook the water hose to my washing machine. He goes outside and comes back in 10 minutes later and tells me it is done. Yeah, it was done. He cut the end off my good water hose and hose clamped it piece of pipe... It is more fun in the Philippines


----------



## cvgtpc1 (Jul 28, 2012)

Maxx62 said:


> Well, it was entertaining anyway.


Glad to see you can keep a sense of humor over there! lol


----------



## cvgtpc1 (Jul 28, 2012)

Tukaram said:


> I told uncle I was going to get a fitting like that to hook the water hose to my washing machine. He goes outside and comes back in 10 minutes later and tells me it is done. Yeah, it was done. He cut the end off my good water hose and hose clamped it piece of pipe... It is more fun in the Philippines


What's wrong with that, how mine is connected and it works right? lol

I even bought a kit made for a washer connection locally and ended up doing that. Must've been made for a million dollar condo in Manila where maybe pipes are threaded.


----------



## cvgtpc1 (Jul 28, 2012)

Maxx62 said:


> I'm looking for a pipe adapter that will go from 3/4 NPT to 3/4 hose thread, similar to the adapter shown in below picture.
> 
> I have people using my water to wash their cars, and other nonsense, when I'm not at home, and I would like to replace my two existing hose bibs with lockable 3/4 ball valves (which I already have) but I need a way to attach the garden hose to the new ball valves.
> 
> ...


My first thought is is that the actual size? Maybe its some weird foreign PI size. I've brought plumbing supplies over from the US and nothing would fit.

Instead of a real hardware store maybe try a plumbing/hardware stall in the market or wherever? Since it's one guy that owns it he'll know everything he's got in there and might have better luck. We have one in town in Samar. 20x20 ft store but he's got 100s of parts in there and always has what I'm looking for.

Like mcalleyboy said maybe pari can weld you up a hinged box to enclose the tap with a padlock hasp.


----------



## pakawala (Sep 10, 2014)

Maxx62 said:


> I'm looking for a pipe adapter that will go from 3/4 NPT to 3/4 hose thread, similar to the adapter shown in below picture.
> 
> I have people using my water to wash their cars, and other nonsense, when I'm not at home, and I would like to replace my two existing hose bibs with lockable 3/4 ball valves (which I already have) but I need a way to attach the garden hose to the new ball valves.
> 
> ...


Have you thought about printing the picture of the adapter then send the house girl, a worker, etc. into town to find it? I've done this many times with parts, etc. that I've needed.


----------



## pakawala (Sep 10, 2014)

Maxx62 said:


> I'm looking for a pipe adapter that will go from 3/4 NPT to 3/4 hose thread, similar to the adapter shown in below picture.
> 
> I have people using my water to wash their cars, and other nonsense, when I'm not at home, and I would like to replace my two existing hose bibs with lockable 3/4 ball valves (which I already have) but I need a way to attach the garden hose to the new ball valves.
> 
> ...


I was just in town and happened to be in traffic and saw a huge sign in front of one of those hydraulic hose repair/makers. On the sign were pictures of some of the fittings he sells and it looked like he sells a male fitting similar to the one you need so you may want to inquire there if you have any in your area.


----------



## Tukaram (Dec 18, 2014)

cvgtpc1 said:


> What's wrong with that, how mine is connected and it works right? lol
> 
> I even bought a kit made for a washer connection locally and ended up doing that. Must've been made for a million dollar condo in Manila where maybe pipes are threaded.


Because he ruined a perfectly good water hose. Now I cannot use my yard sprinkler... because there is no end on the hose.


----------



## Cebu Citizen (Dec 13, 2013)

Maxx62 said:


> Looks like I may have to get someone in the US to send me one. I'm really surprised that they don't have them over here. Back in the US we use those types of fittings in drip irrigation, so they are for sale all over the place.



Maxx62...seriously consider Mcalleyboy's suggestion about going to a machine shop and just have them make exactly what you want. Last year, we broke an adapter on one of our water purification filtration systems in Tacloban, Leyte and we had one made at a machine shop in Ormoc City for around 280 peso's and in only an hour or so it was finished and ready to use...much less than you will ever get one bought in the US and then shipped to you and then wait about 30 days for it to arrive here in the Phil Post lost and found system, if it even gets to you at all.

Most any machine shop can make anything if you can adequately explain to them exactly what you want. Typically I have found that you can find most anything here but the real challenge is to know where to look.

Try taking the parts and pieces with you and actually show them what you want to do. They may even know where to get one without making it. I am sure you will get what you need for less money and far faster than shipping one from the US.

Good Luck...


----------



## shaneb3 (Dec 18, 2013)

Tukaram said:


> The biggest problem with trying to find one is that no one - and I mean no one - working at any hardware store here will any idea what you are talking about. We used them in air conditioning repair in the US, but good luck finding it here.
> 
> I would think they would be available... just on your own trying to find it...
> 
> I told uncle I was going to get a fitting like that to hook the water hose to my washing machine. He goes outside and comes back in 10 minutes later and tells me it is done. Yeah, it was done. He cut the end off my good water hose and hose clamped it piece of pipe... It is more fun in the Philippines


lol its true. I had screen doors made for my house, and they didnt have any latches on them. I ask about a screen door handle latch and he says he would fix it, an hour later he come in and showed a small slide lock on it. I sometimes feel like I am speaking alien, because nobody in any hardware store has a clue what I am asking for.


----------



## M.C.A. (Feb 24, 2013)

*Another hardware chain*



Maxx62 said:


> Looks like I may have to get someone in the US to send me one. I'm really surprised that they don't have them over here. Back in the US we use those types of fittings in drip irrigation, so they are for sale all over the place.


Have you tried the D.I.Y. hardware chain stores they have all sorts of fitting like this.


----------



## Maxx62 (Dec 31, 2013)

cvgtpc1 said:


> My first thought is is that the actual size? Maybe its some weird foreign PI size. I've brought plumbing supplies over from the US and nothing would fit.
> 
> Instead of a real hardware store maybe try a plumbing/hardware stall in the market or wherever? Since it's one guy that owns it he'll know everything he's got in there and might have better luck. We have one in town in Samar. 20x20 ft store but he's got 100s of parts in there and always has what I'm looking for.
> 
> Like mcalleyboy said maybe pari can weld you up a hinged box to enclose the tap with a padlock hasp.


Yeah, both sides of the adapter I'm looking for are standard sizes. One side is standard 3/4" National Pipe Thread, and the other side is standard hose thread. Theoretically 3/4" US NPT should be completely compatible with 3/4" NPT here in the Philippines, but I think that they have some severe quality control issues with pipes sold here in the PI. A lot of times the pipe threads don't seem to be tapered correctly, or to have the correct pitch, so they don't always fit like they are supposed to. At least, that's the way it appears to me.


----------



## Maxx62 (Dec 31, 2013)

mcalleyboy said:


> Have you tried the D.I.Y. hardware chain stores they have all sorts of fitting like this.


The only place I haven't tried is Yale Hardware in the downtown area. However, next week I think that I'll try a couple of the small mom and pop places, as someone else suggested.


----------



## Maxx62 (Dec 31, 2013)

pakawala said:


> Have you thought about printing the picture of the adapter then send the house girl, a worker, etc. into town to find it? I've done this many times with parts, etc. that I've needed.


The helpers we have over here are pretty green, and I think that they came from the mountains of Palawan, or Mindanao. I'm afraid that they would probably come back with a handful of magic beans if I sent them out on such an errand. Nice kids, but they might get lost in Cebu.


----------



## cvgtpc1 (Jul 28, 2012)

Cebu Citizen said:


> Maxx62...seriously consider Mcalleyboy's suggestion about going to a machine shop and just have them make exactly what you want. Last year, we broke an adapter on one of our water purification filtration systems in Tacloban, Leyte and we had one made at a machine shop in Ormoc City for around 280 peso's and in only an hour or so it was finished and ready to use...much less than you will ever get one bought in the US and then shipped to you and then wait about 30 days for it to arrive here in the Phil Post lost and found system, if it even gets to you at all.
> 
> Most any machine shop can make anything if you can adequately explain to them exactly what you want. Typically I have found that you can find most anything here but the real challenge is to know where to look.
> 
> ...


They have the ability to make a threaded fitting like this? And it screwed right on?


----------



## M.C.A. (Feb 24, 2013)

*Phillippine made*



cvgtpc1 said:


> They have the ability to make a threaded fitting like this? And it screwed right on?


If you want parts, tools, dust pans, rakes, hammers, BBQ grills and reworked automotive parts the Machine Shop or Welding shop is the place go, amazing but the skills are there, the tools last for years the stuff you buy in the hardware stores doesn't last in the harsh environment and it can't be reworked, so you end up buying it over and over again.

The low labor costs and available metals, hardware, steel bars make it possible, I've learned from my in-laws and neighbors they don't buy the same old garbage I used to buy the plastic or thin metal dust pans, the rakes imported from the US, I made the dust pan out of medium gauged steel and the handle is made from PVC pipe, my rake is now made out of steel and the handle is steel pipe, not the heavy gauge but the cheaper gauged steel pipe.

Basically fed up with items sold in the stores or not finding things that work, impossible or the cost is way to much, the imported items that don't last, so I try to manufacture or make my own or have it built/re-worked for me. My smaller dog keeps twisting his steel chain so I made a anti twist unit like what's used for the Roosters but heavy duty it keeps his chain from twisting, made it from the heavy gauged steel pipe and medium sized nails, he had the same thing used on the roosters but that's made from aluminum and so he's bigger now, had to upgrade the ring to heavy duty steel.


----------



## George6020 (Apr 18, 2014)

That adapter is quite common in our own countries........but I also find "industry standard" tolerances are almost non-existent here.

Having said that..........Pipe Masters on T. Padilla St in Cebu City has about everything you need.


----------



## Maxx62 (Dec 31, 2013)

Well, I tried to have a machinist make me the adapter I was looking for, but the hose threads he cut were just a little bit undersized, and and it leaked too much to use. However, yesterday I happen to be looking for something else in the hardware store, when I stumbled across something called a 3/4" tap adapter. It has both a 3/4" female pipe thread, and a quick coupler fitting to attach to a garden hose. It's made out of pretty cheap plastic, so it will probably last until someone pulls really hard on the hose.


----------



## M.C.A. (Feb 24, 2013)

Aghhhh.... I see what's going on here. Those shut off valves (good idea by the way, lessons learned with the water tank) I'll extend some more pipe and then there's the same fitting just like the shut off valve but no valve, it does have those two-way threads on each side and then attached to that end I'll put a heavy duty steel faucet and then attach the hose.

Nothing lasts forever but for sure the hose fitting and the faucets fail and won't last a year if that, the D.I.Y. shop does sell replacement plastic hose ends, both sides and in the hose fitting's section usually by the washer hoses they sell steel hose connections a two piece kit when all else fails, with this I'll follow it up with my emergency old inner tube, long strips cut to re-enforce the strength of the rubber hose connection by wrapping it around several times and tieing.


----------



## HondaGuy (Aug 6, 2012)

If the hardware store has some extras, buy them now. You may never see them in stock there ever again.


----------



## Maxx62 (Dec 31, 2013)

mcalleyboy said:


> Aghhhh.... I see what's going on here. Those shut off valves (good idea by the way, lessons learned with the water tank) I'll extend some more pipe and then there's the same fitting just like the shut off valve but no valve, it does have those two-way threads on each side and then attached to that end I'll put a heavy duty steel faucet and then attach the hose.


The reason I want to use the type of shot off valve (ball valve shown in above photo) is because I picked up two ball valves (not yet installed - not the one shown in picture) that have a place to put a padlock on them, so that people cannot turn your water on and off when you're not around. Maybe I'll get around that that later this week.


----------



## Gary D (Oct 28, 2013)

Maxx62 said:


> Well, I tried to have a machinist make me the adapter I was looking for, but the hose threads he cut were just a little bit undersized, and and it leaked too much to use. However, yesterday I happen to be looking for something else in the hardware store, when I stumbled across something called a 3/4" tap adapter. It has both a 3/4" female pipe thread, and a quick coupler fitting to attach to a garden hose. It's made out of pretty cheap plastic, so it will probably last until someone pulls really hard on the hose.
> 
> View attachment 41906
> 
> ...


The reason it leaked is because you didn't hire a Filipino plumber to apply two full reels of PTFE tape and half a tin of plastic padding.


----------



## cvgtpc1 (Jul 28, 2012)

Gary D said:


> The reason it leaked is because you didn't hire a Filipino plumber to apply two full reels of PTFE tape and half a tin of plastic padding.


You forgot the epoxy too....


----------



## Maxx62 (Dec 31, 2013)

cvgtpc1 said:


> You forgot the epoxy too....


And also the 300 - 400 Pesos that I would have to pay the plumber, the free lunch that I would have to provide for him, and the fact that he would be hanging around my house for an entire afternoon, just to connect a hose to a pipe.


----------



## cvgtpc1 (Jul 28, 2012)

Maxx62 said:


> And also the 300 - 400 Pesos that I would have to pay the plumber, the free lunch that I would have to provide for him, and the fact that he would be hanging around my house for an entire afternoon, just to connect a hose to a pipe.


The afternoon til dinner time? Do we have the same workers? lol


----------



## Gary D (Oct 28, 2013)

Small price to pay and it wouldn't leak for at least 2-3 days


----------



## Nickleback99 (Aug 6, 2011)

Gary D said:


> Small price to pay and it wouldn't leak for at least 2-3 days


Guess that explains why water pipe on back of toilet And drain pipe on kitchenette sink in the addition "guest room" we did to mom's house Both leaked first week I got back from A'stan.


----------



## cvgtpc1 (Jul 28, 2012)

Nickleback99 said:


> Guess that explains why water pipe on back of toilet And drain pipe on kitchenette sink in the addition "guest room" we did to mom's house Both leaked first week I got back from A'stan.


Hmmm that makes several of us having issues...is there a plumber conspiracy against foreigners afoot? Lol


----------



## Maxx62 (Dec 31, 2013)

Gary D said:


> Small price to pay and it wouldn't leak for at least 2-3 days


That's okay, I've managed to duplicate the plumbing methods used by the locals here, and I now know their secret technique for joining two fitting together without a leak. All you have to do is put as much teflon tape as a crazy person would use, and then add 50% more to be on the safe side. No more need for Dong-Dong to hand around my house all day, eye balling my stuff.


----------



## M.C.A. (Feb 24, 2013)

*Rush Jobs*



cvgtpc1 said:


> Hmmm that makes several of us having issues...is there a plumber conspiracy against foreigners afoot? Lol


Mediocre level (still able to impress or get the job done but leaks are many) these plumbers usually are in high demand because their rates are lower but they rush the job, take shortcuts. 

I've been doing my own plumbing it ends up better than there's, hard to do or back breaking jobs I'll hire the lower paid workers but when it comes to installation I'd pay the full price and get it done right the first time, trouble is if you tell the plumber your on some sort of budget, get ready to have him come over several times before you have it done right, (Keep everything outside the building) change all your pipes into high quality steel, steel shut off valves, steel tanks, high quality electric pump (been there done that), plastic PVC pipe, fittings and steel mixed don't work so well, many lessons learned, it's water for flushing, washing dishes, showers, we use it for cooking, ice also.


----------



## Maxx62 (Dec 31, 2013)

> . I've been doing my own plumbing it ends up better than there's, hard to do or back breaking jobs I'll hire the lower paid workers but when it comes to installation I'd pay the full price and get it done right the first time,


A while back we paid someone to change the p-trap underneath the kitchen sink. It's an easy enough job, but I didn't feel like getting my back tied in knots. About a week later my wife looks under the sink, and notices a leak. Upon closer inspection I found that our "plumber" didn't install the new slip joint washers that came with the p-trap, and instead he just smeared some sort of RTV around the outside of the joints. Well, I went down to the store to buy slip joint washers, but they don't sell them separately here, so I had to buy an entirely new p-trap just to get two washers. Lesson learned. These days I only hire someone if it involves going up on a ladder. Everything else I try to do on my own.


----------



## M.C.A. (Feb 24, 2013)

*Washers, rubber washers*



Maxx62 said:


> A while back we paid someone to change the p-trap underneath the kitchen sink. It's an easy enough job, but I didn't feel like getting my back tied in knots. About a week later my wife looks under the sink, and notices a leak. Upon closer inspection I found that our "plumber" didn't install the new slip joint washers that came with the p-trap, and instead he just smeared some sort of RTV around the outside of the joints. Well, I went down to the store to buy slip joint washers, but they don't sell them separately here, so I had to buy an entirely new p-trap just to get two washers. Lesson learned. These days I only hire someone if it involves going up on a ladder. Everything else I try to do on my own.


I need to fabricate my own seals, rubber washers, sometimes washers in order to get the job done, these are things I've learned from workers and neighbors. I keep all parts found on the ground also, eventually they wind back up on the equipment they fell off of, so I have a container for parts, this really comes in handy.


----------

